# Finish for veneered oak doors.



## Dave D (2 Sep 2014)

I am getting some Howdens veneered oak interior doors fitted and I am wondering what finish to use.

I am thinking of OSMO Polyx oil hard wax.

The doors arrived today and I broke the habit of a lifetime by reading the label. Here is what it said.

"You can use water based or solvent primer, stains, paints or varnishes."

"Our doors are NOT suitable for waxes, polishes, dyes or oils, e.g. Danish oil as they do not properly seal the doors and can lead to delimitation of the veneer."

"All Howdens interior finishes are suitable for this door"

It turns out that All Howdens interior finishes consist of Sadolin stain or Sadolin Varnish.

So to my question. Is Osmo Polyx a wax or an oil or both and therefore NOT suitable as above.

My gut feeling is that OSMO will be fine but as I have never used it before I though I would seek the collective wisdom of this site.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## JimB (3 Sep 2014)

I don't know the products but the label does put you in an awkward position in the event of delamination. Could be they'd just say, "told you so". Though how much sealing interior doors would require is another matter.


----------



## busy builder (3 Sep 2014)

I've fitted (3 hinges on each) and done all mine with that product, 3 coats on every door, on bathroom and kitchen doors make sure every surface is done including latch/lock areas. After nearly 12 months they are still okay, beauty of the stuff is it doesn't raise the grain, but it's bloody expensive though.
Oak doors look good, I have both solid and glazed.

https://www.howdens.com/doors-joinery-c ... ester-oak/


----------



## Dave D (22 Sep 2014)

That is exactly what I hoped.
Many thanks, I shall proceed with confidence.


----------



## DeanN (22 Sep 2014)

I've used the howdens shaker style oak veneer doors throughout my house, and finished them with sikkens tsi interior (clear 003). Very hard wearing and lovely to apply. Nice satin finish.


----------

